# Need someone with JB'ed iTouch or iPhone



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I have been trying to get these icons for a while: http://www.themeitapp.com/themes/theme-details.php?package=com.tit.vip.hd

However, I have an iPad 2 that isnt compatible with those icons and I just simply haven't taken the time to jailbreak an old iTouch I have. If anyone could get these to me I would be willing to pay, if not I will just have to get the old iTouch out and see if I can JB it.

Thanks!


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

:ultraconfused:


----------



## .ZIP (Jul 15, 2011)

You might own an Android but your in the wrong forum none the less


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

There for my android phone...


----------



## inexplicability (Aug 21, 2011)

Since it's a winterboard theme it comes in a zip, so buy the theme and extract the zip (I'm assuming thats how they deliver it to you?) and the icons are in there somewhere. PM me if you need help, but keep in mind that its been awhile since I've done anything with iOS.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

inexplicability said:


> Since it's a winterboard theme it comes in a zip, so buy the theme and extract the zip (I'm assuming thats how they deliver it to you?) and the icons are in there somewhere. PM me if you need help, but keep in mind that its been awhile since I've done anything with iOS.


Ok that is what I figured, well I will have to JB my ipod sometime and get it done, thanks


----------



## rufflez2010 (Sep 4, 2011)

"CC268 said:


> Ok that is what I figured, well I will have to JB my ipod sometime and get it done, thanks


I have 1 pm me


----------

